# Phase II; Laptop Bomb



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually had this planned for phase III, but couldn't wait any longer since 
it seemed like a lot of fun 
This one is not going to Tobii himself, but someone very dear to him.

I hope she will like it and put it to good use, it should give her an 
advantage in school and allow her to chat with her dad when he is 
deployed (or with her friends back home, should Tobii get transferred to 
Brussels).

Anyway, the order was placed this morning with a little help since dell 
required a US billing addy, but all worked out and it will be built and delivered soon I hope.

Hope she likes the color I chose 

Enjoy it Marissa :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Crazy man......crazy.


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Holy crap!

Outfreakingstanding Smokey!

I've seen and heard about gorilla generosity but....WOW!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

nice one Smokey, I bet she will love it.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Holy Schnikes!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

uh oh.....

James


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Just WOW is all that comes to mind at the moment. Nice Simon.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Turns out marissa is at her grandparents  so it will probably be waiting when she gets home :ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

what Simon, you are ridiculous....just ridiculous


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Been waiting on you to post this. Awesome hit!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Nice hit! Great BOTL there........:tu


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

That's just amazing. Please RG this guy. You're a class man.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

wow...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Outstanding!!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

I Bow to the Greatness that is.......:tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Note to self, think of better titles for threads :ss

Gave tobii the information he needs to track the order


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



SmokeyNL said:


> *Note to self, think of better titles for threads :ss*
> Gave tobii the information he needs to track the order


:r Good idea!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

oh. my.


----------



## mikeyp4 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

WOW, absolutely amazing.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



ahc4353 said:


> :r Good idea!


Well to be honnest, AsetOne helped me think of the name for the thread...and he was sober :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

James sober??? NO WAY!!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

My hat is off to you Simon...that is damned impressive!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



ucubed said:


> James sober??? NO WAY!!!


Yes, he actually was complaining about how he couldn't drink because he drank too much saturday, it still made him feel sick. :chk:r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Status as of this morning:

*In Production* 
Upon approval of payment for your order, the order will be In Production. 
Production time includes obtaining the parts, assembly or build time, and 
shipping preparations/transit to the carrier. Shipping preparations will vary 
based on type of order and size.

:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



SmokeyNL said:


> Well to be honnest, AsetOne helped me think of the name for the thread...and he was sober :r


I thought that a sober Aussie was like the Easter Bunny and just as real.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Simply amazing!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



taltos said:


> I thought that a sober Aussie was like the Easter Bunny and just as real.:chk:chk:chk


I swear it's true  but its not often I meet him sober in the chat


----------



## mzdspd (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*



SmokeyNL said:


> I swear it's true  but its not often I meet him sober in the chat


 :tpd: HAHAAH THATS SO TRUE...


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Super nice gesture! :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

OMFG!!!
Dude that is insane. Hell of a gesture man.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for the kind comments, but anybody could have done it, it is 
not that big of a deal. 
It seemed like Tobii was getting so many cigars from everyone and the 
package I sent with the rum etc felt kind of incomplete to me so I thought 
this up.

It is also a way for me to thank Tobii for his service and for the friendship 
he has showed me since the day I joined CS. (as did many others who will 
not be forgotten, but all in due time)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

I'm glad to see you pulled this off, Simon. :tu
She is going to absolutely love it, I'm certain.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome Simon...simply awesome!!!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

god, why are we so damn cool around these parts

that is one hell of a bomb


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Simon just shows what a good BOTL you are. I'm sure she'll love it :tu


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

I got to talk to Marissa today - she is anxious to find out the surprise from Mr. Simon....

I then explained that due to all the packages that have been landing that I had to use her room for storage and move her stuff into the garage with the cats....

Her response??

""So that means we can paint the garage pink??""

I can't win.:hn


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> I got to talk to Marissa today - she is anxious to find out the surprise from Mr. Simon....
> 
> I then explained that due to all the packages that have been landing that I had to use her room for storage and move her stuff into the garage with the cats....
> 
> ...


 :r:r:r
And Mountain Dew gets spit all over my keyboard LOL.

Simon--- you are a great guy and this is such a generous offer. I'm glad your addy got leaked however long ago so people could give you some of the thanks you deserve!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Someone leaked his addy? cool!


Great hit Simon!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SmokeyNL said:


> Thank you for the kind comments, *but anybody could have done it, it is
> not that big of a deal. *
> It seemed like Tobii was getting so many cigars from everyone and the
> package I sent with the rum etc felt kind of incomplete to me so I thought
> ...


Yes but the difference is, YOU DID IT. And IT IS a big deal.



tobii3 said:


> I got to talk to Marissa today - she is anxious to find out the surprise from Mr. Simon....
> 
> I then explained that due to all the packages that have been landing that I had to use her room for storage and move her stuff into the garage with the cats....
> 
> ...


Women, can't live with um ............ but who would want to live without them?

That girl needs a hug from dad for that one. And you should let HER paint the garage pink. The two of you would have a blast and what can it hurt it's just paint? A memory for a life time.

Simon, your a great human as are so many on this board.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW :tu My name and address coming your way along with adoption papers. Just sign next to the tabs please. Is it okay if I start calling you Dad now?

That is the most generous bomb I have ever seen, RG on the way.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> :r:r:r
> And Mountain Dew gets spit all over my keyboard LOL.
> 
> Simon--- you are a great guy and this is such a generous offer. I'm glad *your addy got leaked* however long ago so people could give you some of the thanks you deserve!


That never happened. I had nothing to do with it, and would plead the 5th in a court of law.

I've known Simon for about 2 1/2 years, and he has always been a classy guy. I'm proud to call him a friend.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

wow man you are one of a kind


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> I got to talk to Marissa today - she is anxious to find out the surprise from Mr. Simon....
> 
> I then explained that due to all the packages that have been landing that I had to use her room for storage and move her stuff into the garage with the cats....
> 
> ...


Well she is right, besides it only seems fair to me 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, It's just this noobs way of 
showing appreciation for friendship though. And I have been known to 
overdo it at times  just my enthousiasm.

Judging from the pictures I saw, tobii could use some more cigars to fill his 
humi's so feel free to send him some (pm me for his addy if needed) 
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

SmokeyNL said:


> Judging from the pictures I saw, tobii could use some more cigars to fill his
> humi's so feel free to send him some (pm me for his addy if needed)
> :chk:chk:chk


WHAT????

:hn:hn:hn

I AM FULLY STOCKED!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tobii3 said:


> WHAT????
> 
> :hn:hn:hn
> 
> I AM FULLY STOCKED!!!!


I will translate this to Gorillan : I will buy a cooler so I can have more cigars


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn

I can't win.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I will translate this to Gorillan : I will buy a cooler so I can have more cigars


 HAHAHA


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn
> 
> I can't win.


your not even trying 

sorry dell is not so fast as I would want tobii:

Est. Ship Date:8/5/2008
Est. Delivery Date:8/7/2008


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

No worries Simon!!!

Marissa doesn't come back from Gramma and Grampa's until the 9th!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> No worries Simon!!!
> 
> Marissa doesn't come back from Gramma and Grampa's until the 9th!!!


 glad that worked out, dell almost made me feel bad with that date :ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Laptop Has Shipped, Exp Delivery 8/8/2008


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Even though Dell wasn't as fast as I had hoped, I have just received an email from them that is was shipped out, ETA Friday!!!!

it feels as though I did something wrong launching this









But I have managed to get it all fixed now and it looks like its working out
Glad to see she is getting it in time before her school starts :tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread and all I can say is WOW to Simon. This is some over the top generosity going on here. When people do things on this scale it simply amazes me. :tu


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Simon you're a crazy man. This is an exceptionally generous gift.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Carrier: DHL EXPRESS 
Tracking Number: 27773562482


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

wow man.. that's freaking awesome! this place is full of such generous people.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Status: 8/9/2008 12:41 amDepart Facility Roanoke Hub, VA

Looks like it will finally get delivered today :chk:chk


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

well it landed last night, Tobii just mentioned she liked it so this one is done

"I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Times like this I wish I were far better with words than I am.

The people in this place amaze me.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What? No Pics! Please link me to pics for Tobii's sake.


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

There will be pics!!!

You ever tried to keep up with a 12 year old?? Has it been THAT long ago AL??

:r

That and G-d Forbid I "sneak" a photo that doesn't meet her approval!!!!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Phase II; Think Pink*

Holy crap! That's awesome!


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Okay - since getting a photo that "meets approval" is about as easy as swimming with concrete boots...I offer photographic proof that the bomb has indeed landed...By showing the masculine comforter in my bedroom...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job Simon! Not much more one can say.


Thanks for the pics Dave (finally).


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Tobii :ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

a) I now see why your daughter said butterflies

b) You still need a pic of you using it


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Tobii had to sneak around to be able to take these pics, anything more 
would just be pushing his luck. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

He survived 15 months Iraq, I bet he can handle a 12 year old girl


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Dave, ask Marissa if you can come out and play.

:ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> He survived 15 months Iraq, I bet he can handle a 12 year old girl


Not if she screams, "MOM!!!!! DAD WON'T LET ME USE MY LAPTOP!"

then tobii is dead


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

chenvt said:


> a) I now see why your daughter said butterflies
> 
> b) You still need a pic of you using it


Can't use it....It doesn't have a Tobi keyboard....


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

A true Tobii Keyboard here.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome hit Simon!! :tu :tu


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

:tpd:

It sure is Simon. You're in a league of your own here.


----------

